# Be holy



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

Jesus has called us unto himself. He has also called us into a life of holiness. We are told to be holy just as he is holy. We are to strive for holiness and yes it is our own effort. We must do something; we must take action. Salvation is a free gift which requires nothing. No amount of good works can earn us salvation because Jesus has already paid it all.

After we are saved, we are called unto good works. After all, the bible says that faith without works is nothing but a "dead faith." So don't fall into the lie that says it doesn't matter what we do because we are already saved.

Our lives should be pleasing to God. Our choices should glorify the Lord.

*1Peter 1:16*
Because it is written, Be ye holy; for I am holy.

*
Hebrews 12:14*
Follow peace with all men, and holiness, without which no man shall see the Lord:

*John 14:15*
If ye love me, keep my commandments.


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

be humble
for justification can never be earned


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

tngbmt said:


> be humble
> for justification can never be earned


Amen to that. That also goes for repetitious prayers or rituals that most of us can fall into. God is not at all impressed with how many prayers we can offer up. It's a matter of the heart.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

KeeperTX said:


> Amen to that. That also goes for repetitious prayers or rituals that most of us can fall into. God is not at all impressed with how many prayers we can offer up. It's a matter of the heart.


If this is the case, then, the Catholics (And most other churches for that matter) are in trouble, don't you think?

I am pretty sure repetitious prayer is fine as long as it comes from the heart.


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

*Matthew 6:*
7 But when ye pray, use not vain repetitions, as the heathen do: for they think that they shall be heard for their much speaking.

8 Be not ye therefore like unto them: for your Father knoweth what things ye have need of, before ye ask him.

IMO - I believe that even though our intentions are good, if we just keep repeating the same thing over and over, it eventually loses it's value and becomes just that, a repeated phrase.

God is our father and wants to hear us truly communicating with him. Telling him all that's in our hearts. Think how awkward it would be if our kids would come up to us and just kept on repeating a few phrases.

That's just my own opinion, but it makes sense in my own little head...lol.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

bigfishtx said:


> If this is the case, then, the Catholics (And most other churches for that matter) are in trouble, don't you think?
> 
> I am pretty sure repetitious prayer is fine as long as it comes from the heart.[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> bigfishtx said:
> 
> 
> > If this is the case, then, the Catholics (And most other churches for that matter) are in trouble, don't you think?
> ...


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

I was simply going along with what the bible says. The bible says not to do that, so that's what we should try to follow. Why would Jesus call them "vain repititions?" It also says that "they think they will be heard" - Doesn't that tell us that they probably won't be heard?

No, I don't believe Jesus did wrong. The bible tells us that he was without sin. He did no wrong.

When I refer to repetitious prayer, I mean repeating the same thing over and over in 1 prayer session. Jesus did not do that. He prayed and then got up and was occupied with something else. Then he began praying again. He prayed what was most pressing on his heart at that time.

Again, this is just my understanding of these scriptures. I am human and could be wrong. Please share anything different that you gather from these scriptures. That way we can all learn from each other.


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

i shall repeat this daily not once, but more than once.

Matthew 6:9â€“13 "Pray then like this: 'Our Father in heaven, hallowed be your name. Your kingdom come, your will be done, on earth as it is in heaven. Give us this day our daily bread, and forgive us our debts, as we also have forgiven our debtors. And lead us not into temptation, but deliver us from evil.'"

prayer in vain.. excessively high opinion of one's worth

â€œTwo men went up to the temple to pray, one a Pharisee and the other a tax collector. 11 The Pharisee stood by himself and prayed: â€˜God, I thank you that I am not like other peopleâ€”robbers, evildoers, adulterersâ€”or even like this tax collector. 12 I fast twice a week and give a tenth of all I get.â€™

13 â€œBut the tax collector stood at a distance. He would not even look up to heaven, but beat his breast and said, â€˜God, have mercy on me, a sinner.â€™

14 â€œI tell you that this man, rather than the other, went home justified before God. For all those who exalt themselves will be humbled, and those who humble themselves will be exalted.â€


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

tngbmt said:


> i shall repeat this daily not once, but more than once.
> 
> Matthew 6:9â€"13 "Pray then like this: 'Our Father in heaven, hallowed be your name. Your kingdom come, your will be done, on earth as it is in heaven. Give us this day our daily bread, and forgive us our debts, as we also have forgiven our debtors. And lead us not into temptation, but deliver us from evil.'"
> 
> prayer in vain.. excessively high opinion of one's worth


Excellent scripture tngbmt in where Jesus clearly gives us a pattern of how we are to pray.



tngbmt said:


> prayer in vain.. excessively high opinion of one's worth
> 
> â€œTwo men went up to the temple to pray, one a Pharisee and the other a tax collector. 11 The Pharisee stood by himself and prayed: â€˜God, I thank you that I am not like other peopleâ€"robbers, evildoers, adulterersâ€"or even like this tax collector. 12 I fast twice a week and give a tenth of all I get.â€™
> 
> ...


Being humble.
And here Jesus clearly gives us a parable about true humility. The humble man was justified before God instead of the one who exalted himself.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

I think if someone with their heart in Jesus is truthfully praying is doing the right thing. As far as repetitious prayer it is hard no to when you are dealing with a crucial event. Sickness, out of work, are a few. If we constantly offer prayers as well ask our brother and sisters prayers over again for us, how can it be wrong? I think no prayer is in vain if they are from the heart.

As far as for those who nondenominational, Baptist, Lutheran, Methodist, Catholics, or any other religions in Christ remember what Jesus taught us here.

*Whoever Is Not Against Us Is for Us*

38 â€œTeacher,â€ said John, â€œwe saw someone driving out demons in your name and we told him to stop, because he was not one of us.â€
39 â€œDo not stop him,â€ Jesus said. â€œFor no one who does a miracle in my name can in the next moment say anything bad about me, 40 for whoever is not against us is for us. 41 Truly I tell you, anyone who gives you a cup of water in my name because you belong to the Messiah will certainly not lose their reward.

Personally, I think we are all one in Christ.


----------

